# Where can I get good riding gear??



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi.. I'm getting back into riding now, not really done much since selling my horse a few years ago..

Now that I'm going to be going to lessons, hacking and will be doing some competitions on my friends horses I would like to get some nice jodhpurs, boots etc.

Would be nice to know of any good websites to have a look at.. any advice would be great


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My friend uses the robinsons catalogue.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks hunnie, God I've lost touch with it all lol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I aint had a good ride in ages!

Ive got a pair of jods i only wore once for a show, (when i broke my hand)
and a pair of sticky bums, which always makes the men stare when i go in a supermarket!!!

I think the last time i rode was when i went out with Clare on her Binky


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh I've seen the sticky bum ones! not cheap either!

I've been out hacking with my friend since selling moy horse but want to get into my dressage again and some competitions so could do withe some more stuff..

It's just knowing where to get nice cloathing and getting a good deal


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Derby house or Robinsons. Are you best places cause you can try them on.. There aint half some strange fitting joddies out there..lol

I bought our Jamie some Jods when he was four..lol they were so long anyway he packed in riding for several years 5 to be precise.. lol and we have just got them jods out and he is wearing them again..lol
they were mean to be for a 5 year old


----------



## xXHoneybunchesXx (Aug 27, 2008)

Get on eBay!!!

I get most of my gear from there at bargain prices!!! Brand new!!

xXx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

I love Rideaway.......or just come to my house various sizes available


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Hi.. I'm getting back into riding now, not really done much since selling my horse a few years ago..
> 
> Robinsons are good google them and get them to send you a brouchre


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Or theres Frogpool they sell on line, i think the Link is equestrian-supply.net

hope this helps.

John the farrier has a horse forum chatterhappyhorses

mazzi x


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

momentofmadness I didn't realise your only 45mins away from me 
any sane horses that won't catapult me (well try) over fences??


and I didn't realise you where in chester - yea derby house too.

If theres any farms or schools near you ask where they get there things from - there may be a lil buisness, theres 1 near us who are pretty good


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> momentofmadness I didn't realise your only 45mins away from me
> any sane horses that won't catapult me (well try) over fences??
> 
> and I didn't realise you where in chester - yea derby house too.
> ...


ahhh yes we all live very close!

I got my jodhpur boots and gaiters from Equitector and other bits and bobs from Ebay! bargain lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ahhh yes we all live very close!
> 
> I got my jodhpur boots and gaiters from Equitector and other bits and bobs from Ebay! bargain lol


Not heard of equitector.. But our Yard Owner works for Equiport!! But the stuff is expensive..

And re sane horses.. I know of a horse for sale but may be a bit much as he has ODE.. I find these types need plenty of exercise to keep there minds on track..
Mine is fab to hack and on the flat.. 
But her name is Moment Of Madness for a reason!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Equitector Riding Boots

They're quite good apparently.. got the gaiters as I find the long boots really restrictive!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Equitector Riding Boots
> 
> They're quite good apparently.. got the gaiters as I find the long boots really restrictive!


LOL I am so sheltered...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Not heard of equitector.. But our Yard Owner works for Equiport!! But the stuff is expensive..
> 
> And re sane horses.. I know of a horse for sale but may be a bit much as he has ODE.. I find these types need plenty of exercise to keep there minds on track..
> Mine is fab to hack and on the flat..
> But her name is Moment Of Madness for a reason!!


oh no not to buy  just ride.

I'm slowly loosing confidence


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> oh no not to buy  just ride.
> 
> I'm slowly loosing confidence


aww dont lose confidence.. I got chucked off last sunday but made myself get back on and confidence was restored! well kind of


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh have just read my previous thread and I meant a bit much as in giddy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haven't bought a horsie mag for ages.. well couldn't believe it £3.70

Got the shires mag with it though..

So there is somewhere else you can get your riding togs from


----------



## Moments.Choice (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi there, im just starting my own equestrian retail website. I will be stocking loveson, rhinegold, heritage, harry hall etc. 

I dont have all the stock on yet, but working on it daily.

Just dont think us horsey people should have to pay over the odds for horse things


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

I get my stuff from ebay a lot. Got a great pair of navy sticky bum breeches for £15 including postage  They are in excellent condition too...they look new...

you could also try

Robinsons - Buy Equestrian Supplies, Horse Tack, Clothing and more at Robinsons


----------



## EquineCompare (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi 
I have just launched (Today!) a website which allows you to compare equestrian suppliers for the best deal. I built it because I was tired of trawling the Internet to find the best deal on horsy shopping and horse insurance.

Take a look at the site, www.EquineCompare.co.uk if you click on the 'Equestrian Products' button it will take you to a page where you can search for an equestrian product from various retailers. For example, if you are looking for some jods, type in Jodhpurs and the brand if you are looking for something specific. It will then bring up all those jods from the various retailers, clearly showing you the price and delivery cost - much easier!

Hope this helps you find a good deal 

Oh and if you do have any feedback and suggestions for the site, please let me know


----------



## itc (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a great new website you could try for all your riding gear etc

Equestrian Goods, Horse Wear, Equestrian Wear Accessories | Equikro


----------

